

How the greatest startup program in Brazil is being killed by politics - pecanha
https://medium.com/@lhfaria/how-the-greatest-startup-program-in-brazil-is-being-killed-by-politics-cfce46034027

======
diegottg
#salveoSEED

------
robertavlv
#salveoSEED

------
claudiomeinberg
#salveoSEED

------
pedrosantiago
#voltaSeed

------
pedrovascon
#voltaSEED

